# Best over the counter fish fry and oil



## slabseeker

What is the best over the counter fish fry and oil to use on crappie and trout, redfish to fry?


----------



## cva34

*Fish Fry*

We like LEFTYS Spices ,llc (spicey) fish n chicken mix.. whatever oil we got corn usually


----------



## slabseeker

Thanks CVA, I USAULLY use Louisiana Fish Fry ( seasoned - beer batter - crunchy and mixed them with flower) and use Peanut oil. was just checking to see what everyone else uses or what would be a better oil to fry with. I HAVE USED JUST corn meal and flower with Tony's A before, not bad.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

Tried Lefty's about a year ago. We thought the spicy was a little much. The regular is seasoned just right for us. It's all I use.


----------



## ossnap

I typically use Louisiana Fish Fry. I like to mix some lemon pepper up in it along with some Old Bay seasoning. Fry it up in peanut oil. 

Curious though, anyone ever used the Slap Ya Mama fish fry mix? I saw some of this at Specs downtown. I should have picked some up.


----------



## slabseeker

I will have to try Lefty's. old Bay sound's good also. thanks for the info guys.


----------



## old 37

Slab, if you want another nice oil to try, use Pecan oil as it has a higher heat tolerance than Peanut and has the faint flavor of Pecans.My wife uses as a dressing on salads.


----------



## goldie

Pioneer corn meal, salt,pepper to taste and deep fry in your favorite frying oil . "keeping it simple and good"


----------



## slabseeker

Sounds good old 37. will have to try it. your right Goldie. keep it simple ....


----------



## cva34

goldie said:


> Pioneer corn meal, salt,pepper to taste and deep fry in your favorite frying oil . "keeping it simple and good"


Thats my old stand by..But not hung up on Pioneer(any will do)Then after frying sprinkle with Slap Ya Mama...They asked for favorite mix thats why I mentioned Lefty's and yes its SPICEY....(but we like spicey) The KIS principle is Good..


----------



## roundman

i only use peanut oil to fry and tonys seasoned or autrys


----------



## Avant Jour

*Fish Fry...*

I just picked up some Catfish, Oysters, Nu Nu's Cajun Seasoning and 
Zatarain's Fish Fry.

Along with Ears of Corn and Potatoes.

I have a 4 Gal. Cajun Fryer.


----------



## Cazador

Packaged I use Zatarain's seasoned or Crispy Southern, usually a mix of both. For oil it's whatever I've got on hand, usually corn or Canola. I keep my meal in a zipbag in the freezer and add to it as needed. It probably has a variety of packaged mixes, corn meal, flour, masa harina, Tony's, salt and pepper, and who knows what else. I couldn't recreate it if I tried! It always turns out good though.


----------



## Drifter

Peanut oil and miss tex....

Drifter


----------



## gigem87

Flour, then egg, then Panko, then 350 degree peanut oil, then tartar sauce, then into my belly!


----------



## tbdoppler

I have tried about all of them, the best I have ever used is Doug Nelson's Fish Fry mix. He sells it out of his cafe on Hwy 124 between Beaumont and Fannet. Some grocery stores carry it and I believe you can buy it online. It is seasoned well and it fries up good and crispy every time. It seems like he uses corn meal ground a little finer than most.

https://www.facebook.com/DougNelson...207520000.1436321524./350175435057900/?type=1


----------



## Nitro Man

Rice Bran Oil and Louisiana Seasoned Fish Fry.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Safflower oil has a higher smoke point than many other oils. This helps the fish to fry crisp and not taste burnt.


----------



## Flounder Gigger

Andy's fish fry from HEB. Mix the Cajun and regular together


----------



## CHARLIE

Yall ever crush up some saltine crackers and put fish in milk and then saltine cracker crumbs then fry. Mite surprise you how good it is. Season however you want.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

CHARLIE said:


> Yall ever crush up some saltine crackers and put fish in milk and then saltine cracker crumbs then fry. Mite surprise you how good it is. Season however you want.


Thats how I do fish and shrimp... use beaten egg and milk though.


----------



## CHARLIE

Yeah I forgot to mention the egg. Gotta have it. Better than anything you can buy..


----------



## jterryh

*fish fry*

peanut oil , HOT , and corn flour.....salt , pepper , and garlic power.


----------



## loco4fishn

*Hooters*

Hooters brand breading is actually really good on fish. It's nice and light and seasoned well. As far as oil I use peanut oil.


----------



## Bocephus

Maceo's in Galveston has a great packaged fish fry that I use a lot.

http://www.maceospice.com/

Also, stop in sometime and eat lunch there, they have some awesome food !


----------



## Captain Dave

Bocephus said:


> Maceo's in Galveston has a great packaged fish fry that I use a lot.
> 
> http://www.maceospice.com/
> 
> Also, stop in sometime and eat lunch there, they have some awesome food !


Hey Bo, If you could consider.. Try Golden Flaxseed Ground Meal. I dont use all the time.. but ..:ac550:


----------



## Leo

slabseeker said:


> Thanks CVA, I USAULLY use Louisiana Fish Fry ( seasoned - beer batter - crunchy and mixed them with flower) and use Peanut oil. was just checking to see what everyone else uses or what would be a better oil to fry with. I HAVE USED JUST corn meal and flower with Tony's A before, not bad.


ditto this but I don't care for beer batter, i like the classic breading method


----------



## Wes

*c'mon man*

http://www.cmonmancajunseasoning.com/fish.htm

A coworker gave me a package of this fish fry to use. I have used pretty much all the others already mentioned. (Tony's, Slap ya Mama, Louisiana).

This is hands down the best I have tasted and received numerous compliments.


----------



## larr

*best fish fry*

This is it! One sleeve of Ritz Crackers, one sleeve of Saltines all crushed up. One cup rice flour. 3 tablespoons Old Bay.

Easy and great!


----------



## DavidCamp1163

Zaterains with Tony's to taste, peanut oil. Coat with mustard before battering.


----------



## pllosurf

*LA Crunchy*

:brew2:Lately, Louisiana's Crunchy in the blue bag. Puts a good crunch on! You can add whatever spices you to it. I find right out of the bag suits me fine.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Aunt Berts recipe for over 60 years- crackers in the blender(cracker meal), add your favorite seasoning, egg and milk- seals in the moisture for fish and shrimp since I do not like it crunchy.
Little more work prepping but always worth the effort. This will make you Slap Ya Poppa!


----------

